# YES!! ANICOLE LET ME SHOW IT



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

this is one of the best set of brown eyes you will ever see...
before you ask, her lashes are real ...all hers...

here's the brown eyed girl...


----------



## photo gal (Jan 27, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww......what a beauty...those are some lashes....love it....thanks Rave and thank you Nicole for letting her post it..................see that didn't hurt a bit.......Luv ya!  : )


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

oooo! She casts her own spell just with those eyes! 

Put that pretty girl's picture in the mugshot thread! Let 'em all drool..... 

Thanks for posting! :hug::


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

HA! Ya'll are a sad, need-a-hobby lot!

Ed from the Lion King ... bags and all!


Terri ... let's not and say we did ...

But the Cousins Grimm have agreed to a photo shoot ... so be on the lookout for pictures!


Now, who wants to start the bidding for Raven's mug?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

i plead insanity...and there is no way in h*ll we are gonna worry about a pic....

lets just let that slide, shall we??


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 27, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Now, who wants to start the bidding for Raven's mug?



I'll be the first to raise the bidding. :twisted: 

Anicole, you're so pretty. Why hide? :hugs:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to raise the bidding. :twisted:


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

God love you, photogoddess ... but (snickers uncontrollably ....) I couldn't hide from a mack truck ... 

Was that an offer on the bidding war, JonMikal?


----------



## Alison (Jan 27, 2006)

Worth the wait! You do have fantastic eyes, and lashes too! I am jealous!


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks, Alison ... 

How's my little cuzzin today?  Still showing her southern roots?!?


----------



## Alison (Jan 27, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> thanks, Alison ...
> 
> How's my little cuzzin today?  Still showing her southern roots?!?



Is gassiness a southern thing? If so, yes :er: She can't tolerate any tomatoes in my diet so I had to cut them out. She is a disgrace to her Italian heritage.


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Is gassiness a southern thing? If so, yes :er: She can't tolerate any tomatoes in my diet so I had to cut them out. She is a disgrace to her Italian heritage.


 
if you'd feed 'em to her straight off the vine ... just a dab of dirt ... that'd cure that gassiness right on up ...

Heck yes ... that child is a JAMES!  Woo HOO!!  

I'm having a moment ... tears and all ... I just love that baby.  Can't wait till ya'll come down!

(wait till Raven reads this!!!)


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, what a cutie!  Nice cam too!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 28, 2006)

Love it...bout time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now about that bidding...I've got a pristine, 120 gallon, black, cast iron cauldron. Never used! What kinda pics is it worth.

Did I mention I deliver


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to see ya cuzzin.  

Funny thing, the cauldron discussion.  As many of ya'll already know, I was born really close to where aprilraven and anicole live, and my family is peppered all through them hills.  My great grandmother, who we called Honey cause she was so sweet, lived in a town a few hours from there.  I can still remember to this day playing all the times on her little house with a huuuuuge garden and there was this gigantic cauldron in the back yard full of plants.  Seeing woodsac say black, cast iron cauldron just brought me back there over 22 years ago.


----------



## Calliope (Jan 28, 2006)

well, aren't you just pretty!!  I bet Aprilraven is just as pretty too!  Glad to finally see ya!


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cutie !!!


Steve


----------



## anicole (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks, but ya'll are just hurtin' for something to look at ...  get over to the general gallery, landscapes and other forums!

go on, now ... GIT!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

Where were all the beautiful female photographers when I started.  Back then all of the women were fumpy housewives or worse.  Now you are all gorgeous.  I'm really feeling old now.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Where were all the beautiful female photographers when I started. Back then all of the women were fumpy housewives or worse. Now you are all gorgeous. I'm really feeling old now.


 
let me share, she is gorgeous..and can cut with a look....

i need to show you the whole bit of her, if she will let me...:blushing:


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

*searches for shovel and lyme ...*


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> *searches for shovel and lyme ...*


 
no no.. you dont have to gussie up... your fine like that...!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Shorty (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice pic! anicole, you do have pretty brown eyes.  (love those lashes!)


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 3, 2006)

those lashes are vicious... she didnt even dude them up that day...

when she puts on mascara, she can sweep the floors with a bat of the eye...

knocked over an old lady when she bought gas the other day...almost too much...by five oclock at night, she needs props to hold them up...men think she is being all sexy when in truth, she is not winking or sultry..her eye lashes are weighing her down.... half open eyes at 7.00 pm... 

sickening.... then i have three on each eye....so thats what? 9 lashes??

(must have three eyes... get it.???)


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> those lashes are vicious... she didnt even dude them up that day...
> 
> when she puts on mascara, she can sweep the floors with a bat of the eye...
> 
> ...


 
who the he** are you talking about?!?  Stop the madness.  Stop the insanity ... leave me and my pointy bra'd self alone ...

oh ... wait ... wrong thread .........


----------

